# Suddenly four mice dead...



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Suddenly four of my mice are dead... I didn't think much of it when it was just Mithe... but now Myrre and two others have died... All other mice in that bin cage (a sister trio with two of the sisters weaned babies) are suddenly skin and bone... most of them are lethargic and many of them suddeny have their tails degloved...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What kind of space are they in? Is it cold?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

They are in a homemade bin cage. Its not cold. Its been being about 70 degrees in their room.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've only ever heard off degloving being caused by physical injury,trauma.Never by any sort of illness.That aside my first port of call with anything that I thought might be a contagious infection would be a course of any suitable broad spectrum antibiotic.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

As per SarahC a broad spectrum antibiotic would be my first port of call together with checking the teeth to ensure not overgrown preventing the mice from feeding. Diet would also be changed to one that would increase weight as in extra sunflower and after course of antibiotics kmr instead of water would be given.

During course of antibiotics I would also increase the vitamin mineral additives. Like SarahC not heard of any illness to cause tails to be degloved and only possible cause I can think of is possible calcium deficiency.

Other possible causes of weight loss may include internal organ dysfunction or cancer of such organs and only further blood and other samples would give true diagnosis.

if teeth are overgrown blending their food into a consistency like baby food and hand feeding via syringe until teeth can be cut by veterinary surgeon would ensure the mice get sufficient nutrition. Lab Blocks are ideal for this purpose as de husking seeds is a nightmare and time comsuming task.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

They are mostly weaned babies, so no overgrown teeth.

The problem has been solved for the most part. I had to replace the water bottle because it was only letting out a small bit of water. The old bottle Z i have fixed so they have two bottles. Now the mothers and sister are looking normal and most of the babies.:


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I use a fine brush to clean the nozzles of water bottles type used for test tubes that is also flexible to get into the bend of the nozzle is best and also clean from the ball bearing side which does accumulate dirt resulting in low water flow. Glad I changed to automatic watering system in main mousery as much easier to clean nozzles now.

Just a quick foot note for newcomers always good to initially fill the bottle and after a day mark the bottle so that you know if any problem with water bottle in the future, Not easy with larger number of bottles unless bottle and cage is numbered accordingly. Thats one drawback of automatic watering systems as can not check water intake of mice as easily on a daily basis but much easier than filling 100+ bottles twice daily.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's good to check the sippy ball and tube with your finger tip every time you feed to be sure it's working. It will make sure that is is working just by doing it. I always clean the tube with a cotton swab when I wash a water bottle. Itty bitty gunky bits can hang in there and create all kinds of problems.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

It was working. Just not well enough.


----------

